# Picked Up a FREE Craftsman 825 with a Thrown Rod



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

This craftsman looks nice. fairly clean .

picked it up free and the owner told me it was "running" when he parked it 3 years ago when he got a plow service.

well digging into it found that the rod must be bad. piston does not move when pulling over.

so my question is 1. is this worth rebuilding?

2. or would i be better off repowering with a Predator

3. what size engine? this is a pretty good size tracked Craftsman.

could I install a Honda 8 horse on this. i have some of those.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

first thing is see if it is a single or double pulley engine, If you want to keep the larger engine you could wait until the end of season and pick up one for $50 with a good engine on a rusty blower and repair it then but that would mean no blower for this winter, If it's a single pulley a predator would work IMHO but may not be a drop on replacement as it does match up for the Tecumseh 5 hp but the 8hp is a different hole pattern.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

One of the bigger Predators might be a better match for mounting pattern (and power level).


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

dont asume rod is bad. he says 3 yrs, probably 8 yrs sitting.
remove spark plug and spray some reg. oil or penetrating oil down the hole and let it sit for awhile to see if piston is just stuck with some rust or gunk to the walls, might free up. utuber mustie1 frees up neglected small engines all the time.
was there oil in the engine?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

vinnycom said:


> dont asume rod is bad. he says 3 yrs, probably 8 yrs sitting.
> remove spark plug and spray some reg. oil or penetrating oil down the hole and let it sit for awhile to see if piston is just stuck with some rust or gunk to the walls, might free up. utuber mustie1 frees up neglected small engines all the time.
> was there oil in the engine?


the engine turns over with recoil starter but piston does not move. it also has electric start and it turns freely. i'm assuming that the piston broke off rod. anyway it looks like a rebuild but not sure how much those parts and time is worth it.

i can wait on this. i wanted to fix it an d give it away . so you see i don't want to break the bank.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i have a couple honda gx240's and am wondering if that would work with this craftsman 825.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> i have a couple honda gx240's and am wondering if that would work with this craftsman 825.


It's in the right power ballpark, so as long as you can find a way to make it fit on there, it'll do the job.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> i have a couple honda gx240's and am wondering if that would work with this craftsman 825.


As others stated, take the belt cover off and see if it has a single or dual PTO shaft.
If single you can use one of the GX240 engines (If it has a dual shaft engine it will be a lot more complex), mounting pattern would likely be the same.
What you'll need to deal with is the pulleys as they may be 3/4" , 7/8" or 1" bore and the GX240 shaft is 24mm (if it came from a snowblower).


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> As others stated, take the belt cover off and see if it has a single or dual PTO shaft.
> If single you can use one of the GX240 engines (If it has a dual shaft engine it will be a lot more complex), mounting pattern would likely be the same.
> What you'll need to deal with is the pulleys as they may be 3/4" , 7/8" or 1" bore and the GX240 shaft is 24mm (if it came from a snowblower).


pictures with the belt cover off of this 8HP craftsman.

center drive and then one drive in upper right.

looks like i would be better off waiting for another 8hp craftsman motor to come my way unless i want to rebuild this one.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

thats dual shaft so yes wait for another to come along or rebuild it if you want/can

not worth rebuilding imo its worth 100 running


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

1132le said:


> thats dual shaft so yes wait for another to come along or rebuild it if you want/can
> 
> not worth rebuilding imo its worth 100 running


thank you.


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

1132le said:


> thats dual shaft so yes wait for another to come along or rebuild it if you want/can
> 
> not worth rebuilding imo its worth 100 running


I purchased the same unit two years ago. Had a hole in the side of the block. I parted it out and got $1,000 for the parts. Tracks are worth quite a bit.


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

I am not an expert by any means, but I own an 8/25 craftsman (wheeled). Made by Murray and I would think the engine is an 8hp Tecumseh. I would think there are other 8hp blower models out there with the dual shaft Tecumseh engine. I hope so, cause if my engine goes out, I will be looking for a replacement. It is a great size for one handed operation if it has the flipper levers and very reliable.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

evh said:


> I purchased the same unit two years ago. Had a hole in the side of the block. I parted it out and got $1,000 for the parts. Tracks are worth quite a bit.



iam talking about the engine as was he its worth 100


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

1132le said:


> iam talking about the engine as was he its worth 100


Agreed.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

evh said:


> I purchased the same unit two years ago. Had a hole in the side of the block. I parted it out and got $1,000 for the parts. Tracks are worth quite a bit.


$1000 for the parts?

what are the individual parts worth? I know the tracks are worth something. it has an electric starter. the machine is clean and there is not damage anywhere other than the motor. housing is good. augers are good etc. 

may be worth more of my time to part out.

I see these craftman 825's go for around $300-400 around here if they are in good shape. was thinking about waiting for a free donor machine with a running engine or I do have the time to tear it apart and rebuild. I was told the parts I would need are not too pricey as long as the block is not damaged.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Taurus04 said:


> I am not an expert by any means, but I own an 8/25 craftsman (wheeled). Made by Murray and I would think the engine is an 8hp Tecumseh. I would think there are other 8hp blower models out there with the dual shaft Tecumseh engine. I hope so, cause if my engine goes out, I will be looking for a replacement. It is a great size for one handed operation if it has the flipper levers and very reliable.


If I'm not mistaken you can remove the end and camshaft and swap with a single shaft engine. Like I said, I may be very wrong but it seems it's possible.

Tecumseh... Indian word for "throws a rod". :wink2:


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Tecumseh... Indian word for "throws a rod". :wink2:


Good one Joe.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> If I'm not mistaken you can remove the end and camshaft and swap with a single shaft engine. Like I said, I may be very wrong but it seems it's possible.
> 
> Tecumseh... Indian word for "throws a rod". :wink2:


Jackmels knows about that conversion, he may chime in eventually


----------



## RAYAR (Mar 7, 2015)

My current go to machine. Love it. Repair it and use it.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I've repaired Tec's with blown rods fairly cheaply if the damage is limited to just the rod on the inside. I tap the broken aluminum under the starter with a ball peen gently until it is in the proper position, grind the paint off on the outside, and coat with three light coats of JB weld. a new side gasket ( optional) new rod from E-bay...last one was $28 dollars. You can also swap the cover and camshaft from the broken engine into a running 8 hp single shaft.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

Just a thought if you haven't pulled head to see if the piston is not moving. I got a chipper that turned over w no compression as in your case. The intake valve was stuck open due to carbon deposits. Someone had messed up carb linkage so it would only run with choke.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

guzzijohn said:


> Just a thought if you haven't pulled head to see if the piston is not moving. I got a chipper that turned over w no compression as in your case. The intake valve was stuck open due to carbon deposits. Someone had messed up carb linkage so it would only run with choke.


yes. in this case the piston was not moving. 

sold it anyway. I only like working on Honda's . it was free so thought it would be a mustie1 easy fix and flip.


----------

